# Paph. charlesworthii, album 'Wacousta'



## SlipperFan (Sep 6, 2010)

The flowers aren't quite as good as when it was awarded (with one flower), but I can't complain with 5 flowers on 4 inflorescences!


----------



## e-spice (Sep 6, 2010)

Stunning! Are you the one that got it awarded?

e-spice


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 7, 2010)

e-spice said:


> Stunning! Are you the one that got it awarded?
> 
> e-spice



Yup. My plant.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2010)

THis plant is so fine, I hope to get and bloom one someday. Well done.


----------



## tenman (Sep 7, 2010)

Ah, be still my heart!


----------



## raymond (Sep 7, 2010)

very nice


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 7, 2010)

What a beauty Dot!!!! And 2 flowers for 1 spike :drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## John M (Sep 7, 2010)

Paph. charlesworthii var. album 'Wacousta' ??/AOS. What is the award it got? It's a gorgeous thing....wish it were mine! I must get one of these. The albas are so fine. :drool:


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 7, 2010)

:clap: awesome job


----------



## paphjoint (Sep 7, 2010)

WOw - you got me drooling here!

What are your cultural recommandations? I've big clump of this specie which never flower


----------



## Shiva (Sep 7, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow oh wow oh wow....  That is one gorgeous specimen of this form... Never thought anyone could have gotten Uri drooling...


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 7, 2010)

:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool: OMG!!! Unbelievable!!!:clap::clap:
It's too bad albums are vigorous. oke: I wish my regulars grew like that!


----------



## paphreek (Sep 7, 2010)

A real beauty!


----------



## fibre (Sep 7, 2010)

I was just one of my favorite with only one flower last year. But now ... it is breathtaking!


----------



## baodai (Sep 7, 2010)

Woooohhhhh, I have been looking for this. Please, PM me if someone have it for sell/trade
Thanks,
BD


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Sep 7, 2010)

Haha, well, you could Try to complain about such a minor issue, but I think all of Slippertalk would beg you even More to let them take it off your hands if you weren't happy with it!  VERY nice, vigorous plant!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh well, isn't that just amazing! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2010)

baodai said:


> Woooohhhhh, I have been looking for this. Please, PM me if someone have it for sell/*trade*
> Thanks,
> BD


I'd consider that offer!!!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 7, 2010)

Awesome, Dot!!! 

And, can't resist, it's Paph. charlesworthii forma sandowiae.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 7, 2010)

I wins an award with me any day! Man you got the stuff Dot :clap:


----------



## jblanford (Sep 7, 2010)

WOW!! That's a great looking plant, and of course your pictures are always great, thanks.... Jim.


----------



## Hera (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow is not enough. Stunning blooms!!


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 7, 2010)

Fantastic!!!!

Ramon


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 7, 2010)

very impressive!


----------



## emydura (Sep 7, 2010)

Just awesome Dot. Great growing too. I don't find this species (normal form)particularly easy.


----------



## Jorch (Sep 7, 2010)

wow, that's BEAUTIFUL!! :drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 7, 2010)

John M said:


> Paph. charlesworthii var. album 'Wacousta' ??/AOS. What is the award it got? It's a gorgeous thing....wish it were mine! I must get one of these. The albas are so fine. :drool:


AM/AOS



paphjoint said:


> WOw - you got me drooling here!
> 
> What are your cultural recommandations? I've big clump of this specie which never flower


It's only fair -- I drool over every picture you post!
I really don't have any special cultural recommendations. In the winter, I've been growing it under lights in my basement "greenhouse" and watered it about twice a week when it was in a small pot. This summer, it's been repotted into a larger pot (because it's grown) placed in a shade house and been watered every 4 or 5 days. 



baodai said:


> Woooohhhhh, I have been looking for this. Please, PM me if someone have it for sell/trade
> Thanks,
> BD


Sorry BD. At this point it's not large enough to divide. At least I wouldn't be comfortable dividing it yet. You might try the vendor I purchased this from: Sam at Orchid Inn.



Ernie said:


> Awesome, Dot!!!
> 
> And, can't resist, it's Paph. charlesworthii forma sandowiae.


Ernie, I ran that name by one of the judges who awarded it. He said that it would be fine if I wanted to name it that, but the award wouldn't apply until a bunch of paperwork were done. I think I'll just leave it at "alba."

Thanks everyone. My plant and I appreciate your kudos.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 8, 2010)

Dot, that's hooha. The form is formally described as fma sandowiae. chuckworth fma. album does not exist in the proper sense and no paph will ever be an alba (proper 'gender matching' would be album). There is no paperwork in using the published name for a species or its forms and varieties. That's why I keep poking with names when I know them. It's important to get the right names into the hobby in my opinion. 

Does it really matter in the grand scheme of things? Not really, it's a beautiful flower and we know what you mean by alba. 

A deeper question- we have a cross consisting of albino fairrieanum onto an album maudiae type hybrid. Some of the progeny have some traces of color. The fairrieanum showed complete phenotypic albinism but it's parents were an album and a normally colored fairrie. In this case, is it proper to call _that_ fairrieanum a fma, bohlmannianum (album)???


----------



## Darin (Sep 8, 2010)

Those are lovely


----------



## GuRu (Sep 8, 2010)

Congratukations Dot - to this plant/flowers as well as to the photos.
I gonna be off now fetching a cloth to wipe my drooling from the keybord. :drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 8, 2010)

Ernie said:


> ... and we know what you mean by alba.


I wrote "album" in the title and description. I don't know why I wrote "alba" in my response to you.


----------



## Pete (Sep 10, 2010)

hey ernie-awesome question. it happens all the time nowadays with two step (and more) breeding with many of the alba species and coloratum forms. I guess if it looks like a duck its a duck. but true albums need to be highly scrutinized and should be devoid of every bit of anthocyanins, carotenoids, etc. Its weird too because i just bloomed out a couple new "alba" niveums, one of which was made with two alba (phenotypically) parents, one of which was awarded by TPS, and the F! seedling i have bloomed out coloratum. the leaves however look like there was some "reach back" in the genetic mixing and are intermediate of a coloratum and album niveum leaf mating... whats crazy is all the others from the same cross that have bloomed came out complete albums (phenotypically).


----------



## Pete (Sep 10, 2010)

ps- awesome plant DOT!


----------



## chrismende (Sep 15, 2010)

Whoa! What an utterly fabulous sight that plant is! I'm among the drooling horde...


----------



## hardy (Sep 15, 2010)

Such a special plant, the touch of green on the dorsal sepal and the large 
synsepalum :drool: Albino charlesworthii seedlings are available in Taiwan, but 
I'm still waiting for the price to go down a bit  The orchids got cheaper 
nowadays :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2010)

How much and from whom?


----------



## hardy (Sep 15, 2010)

I asked Ching Hua (the Hsinying nursery) 3 years ago, and they offered selfings 
of 'Pride of Tokyo' for about US$270 each (NT$8,000). Last year I asked again
and it was down to NT$6,000 :rollhappy: Miki Orchids has plants offered simply 
as 'albino seedlings', selling at NT$3,000 each. They're still available, so I'll just 
wait  CH is offering flask of colored charlesworthii, awarded clone for US$100. 
I'm so tempted.... Probably next time


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2010)

$90 now, next time the price should be lower and the plans will be bigger! I need a few!  thanx.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't know how many times I've open this post and read folks comments assuming I've already posted. Damn! I just checked the whole post, nothing! I'm sorry Dot and that is one awsome plant/ flowers!!!!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice, doesn't say enough for that plant. Lovely is more like it !!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'll let you know if a selfing takes.



SlipperKing said:


> I don't know how many times I've open this post and read folks comments assuming I've already posted. Damn! I just checked the whole post, nothing! I'm sorry Dot and that is one awsome plant/ flowers!!!!



I wondered where you were. oke:


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 16, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> I don't know how many times I've open this post and read folks comments assuming I've already posted. Damn! I just checked the whole post, nothing! .......


:rollhappy: :rollhappy: if it's any consolation, I've done that as well, you're not alone!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 26, 2019)

Hi Dot, I know this is an older posting but any update on the plant and flowers? Also I have a few divisions here such as 'Titan' AM/AOS and 'Green Delight' AM/AOS. Interested in a trade? I like the white petal tips of the 'Wacousta' AM/AOS.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 26, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Hi Dot, I know this is an older posting but any update on the plant and flowers? Also I have a few divisions here such as 'Titan' AM/AOS and 'Green Delight' AM/AOS. Interested in a trade? I like the white petal tips of the 'Wacousta' AM/AOS.


An old post, indeed!  I gave that plant away a long time ago, to Thanh Nguyen (Springwater Orchids) to use for breeding. I don't know if he still has it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 26, 2019)

So, I just looked at the photos in this thread. Is that what Photobucket is doing now? Blurring the image unless you pay them their outragous fee?


----------



## richgarrison (Nov 26, 2019)

well the blurred version even looks great!!!  i think you were all conspiring to help me empty my pockets in Sam's direction . 

Do you still have the cross ID and or parents from the original plant?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 26, 2019)

You gave it away? Ooooiii too bad you didn’t keep a division. Did you ask Springwater if he bred and bloom babies for you?


----------



## orchid527 (Nov 26, 2019)

Thanh did self this plant and was selling flasks several years ago. I bought one and have a couple of unbloomed seedlings remaining. They have been slow growers, but it may be my fault and not the plants. Mike H


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 27, 2019)

Good to hear it’s a parent. What do the seedlings look like now? Maybe a pic?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2019)

Don't even try it Leslie, you don't live in the USA!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 27, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> You gave it away? Ooooiii too bad you didn’t keep a division. Did you ask Springwater if he bred and bloom babies for you?


He asked me if I wanted seedlings. I didn't.



richgarrison said:


> well the blurred version even looks great!!!  i think you were all conspiring to help me empty my pockets in Sam's direction .
> 
> Do you still have the cross ID and or parents from the original plant?


The cross from Sam was ‘Jumbo’ x ‘Half-n-Half’. The year after I got mine awarded, Sam had one awarded that, in my opinion, was even better -- the whole dorsal was pure white.


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 27, 2019)

Just spectacular Dot!


----------



## troy (Nov 28, 2019)

Bummer about blurred image!! Photobuckets dictator extortion tactic sucks!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 29, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Don't even try it Leslie, you don't live in the USA!



Haha Eric, I live in Canada. Just across the border and we do have 'house plant' rule where orchids can be brought across (sans critters). So anything is possible!


----------



## richgarrison (Nov 29, 2019)

SlipperFan said:


> He asked me if I wanted seedlings. I didn't.
> 
> 
> The cross from Sam was ‘Jumbo’ x ‘Half-n-Half’. The year after I got mine awarded, Sam had one awarded that, in my opinion, was even better -- the whole dorsal was pure white.



BTW Sam has 3 different grex available right now... (although none are from any of the parents in your previous plants cross)... so 6 more plants on their way monday DOH!...


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 7, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Haha Eric, I live in Canada. Just across the border and we do have 'house plant' rule where orchids can be brought across (sans critters). So anything is possible!


Do you know if this "house plant" rule shared by the US? I've not heard of it.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 7, 2019)

Yes you can bring up to fifty houseplants across into Canada from US. This includes orchids. However the border custom officers can confiscate anytime they want. So quite risky. The other way to US is a completely different rule and I don’t think you have a US houseplant rule.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 8, 2019)

Thought I’d post my charlesworthii sandowae album in bloom now. Also from Sam lol. Might cross with another similar.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 8, 2019)

About the houseplant rule into the US, the us interpretation of bringing a small household of orchids involves moving your plants through an airlines basically in your luggage. Not through a ground border station. This is what I was told at the border by Niagara Falls ny. For ground input, you need yellow stickers from a nursery retailer showing that the plants were grown by a nursery and not wild collected. If the Canadian nursery doesn’t have the stickers you cAn ask if they can get them but likely they need expensive certification etc to get this and get stickers. I remember when I tried importing the Paph species flasks of the one that looks like tiny niveum, I received green and yellow stickers to be sent to foreign nursery to put on the box to indicate a proper import of completely cultivated orchids. May be the same general sticker. Likely a pot plant orchid wholesaler would have these stickers, but don’t know really.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 9, 2019)

Thanks, Charles. That's what I figured.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 9, 2019)

Yw


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2019)

Yes, I have carried plants north to Canada. Unfortunately common sense does not flow south. I have worked with Dr. Leslie at shows in Montreal, If I had known he was such a fiend for album Paphs previously I would have sent him some.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 9, 2019)

Eric, it’s never too late! Montreal show is coming up in March 2020 lol! Bring those houseplants up


----------

